# Were the boards just down?



## Desdichado (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey, is it just me, or were the boards just down for about 8-9 hours?  I seem to be the first poster since 11:something last night.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2002)

Probably not just you.  Though maybe you're in some kind of parallel universe?


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 31, 2002)

Looks like Cyberstreet as a whole was down overnight.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 31, 2002)

I've been having trouble too. On and off for the last couple of days there have been long periods of time were i couldn't get on. Anyone know whats up. Is it a problem with Cyberstreet or something else?


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm still having trouble - about half the time I click on a thread, it ends up timing out.  Sometimes refreshing it helps, sometimes it doesn't.  It's weird.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 1, 2002)

> I'm still having trouble - about half the time I click on a thread, it ends up timing out. Sometimes refreshing it helps, sometimes it doesn't. It's weird.




Yeah i know the fealing, just now it took me ten minutes to get the thing to work. It will be fine for a while then nothing wants to work, then it'll be fine again.

If, as rumor has it, Cyberstreet is to blame i hope they get it fixed.


----------



## Marcantony (Nov 1, 2002)

Yay, its finally back! I havent been able to get in here for the last 2 days


----------

